# Lava Rock Grotto Terrarium Vase Build



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 18, 2017)

Here is a terrarium vase build over 8 months housing 5 adult Phrynus marginmaculatus. Measures 19" tall and 17" wide. 13W 6500K Phillips CFL. Plant list includes: Anubius nana "petite", Bolbitis heteroclita, Crepidomanes minutum, Davallia parvula, Elaphoglossum peltatum, Pleurothallis calyptrostele, Riccardia sp. Colombia, and Sinningia muscicola "Rio das Pedras". Other unidentified mosses and liverworts were also used. 

Current state after 8 months of growth (January 16, 2017). It's not quite complete and at a point I am happy with it yet, but I will be adding more liverworts and filmy ferns soon.






Scaping with the lava rock and experimenting back in April 2016. Behind the rocks there is a small cavern with multiple entrances that can be viewed by rotating the vase stand. This allows for daytime viewing of the nocturnal inhabitants.






Soil placement and testing the water levels.






After 2 months of growth (July 2, 2016). I was quite unhappy with the terrarium at this point and wished the plants grew at a much faster rate.






Current state after I removed several ferns and placed them in other terrariums. A few larger liverworts were added back in August to fill in a few spots. So far it is growing in and getting closer to what I had envisioned.






Side view of terrarium from my bed.






Aerial interior view.






Close up of the tiny water basin.






Interior shot.






Interior shot with one of the happy Phrynus marginemaculatus inhabitants.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1 | Creative 1 | Award 2


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 21, 2017)

Jealous of that enclosure!

Is it difficult to feed them in there?


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 22, 2017)

That's beautiful!  Is the light just a lightbulb in a regular socket sitting on top of the vase?  Is condensation on the light bulb ever a problem?


----------



## Draketeeth (Jan 22, 2017)

Do you have anything holding the rocks together, or are they just well stacked?

Growth may be slow, but the results are stunning!


----------



## Python (Jan 22, 2017)

That is awesome looking. I would love to have somethjng like that


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 23, 2017)

I SO wish I had the patience, creative ability, and detail work to have something this beautiful. Something to be proud of, love it!!! Hope it continues to be a great vivarium for those whips their entire life


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 23, 2017)

Freaking amazing.  I need to try to do one of these one day...


----------



## Shawnee (Jan 23, 2017)

If this was larger, that would look awesome for some dart frogs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 23, 2017)

Shawnee said:


> If this was larger, that would look awesome for some dart frogs.


It might already be big enough for a thumbnail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 23, 2017)

Shawnee said:


> If this was larger, that would look awesome for some dart frogs.


I'd say it's volume is around 15-20 gallons. So it could easily house a pair of thumbnails or small group of Epidobates.


----------



## xsearcher (Jan 24, 2017)

Great job.  Nice design and husbandry.


----------



## socalqueen (Jan 26, 2017)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Here is a terrarium vase build over 8 months housing 5 adult Phrynus marginmaculatus. Measures 19" tall and 17" wide. 13W 6500K Phillips CFL. Plant list includes: Anubius nana "petite", Bolbitis heteroclita, Crepidomanes minutum, Davallia parvula, Elaphoglossum peltatum, Pleurothallis calyptrostele, Riccardia sp. Colombia, and Sinningia muscicola "Rio das Pedras". Other unidentified mosses and liverworts were also used.
> 
> Current state after 8 months of growth (January 16, 2017). It's not quite complete and at a point I am happy with it yet, but I will be adding more liverworts and filmy ferns soon.
> 
> ...


Wow! This is absolutely beautiful. You inspired me and gave me some awesome ideas for future terrariums. Where did you find these plants/seeds?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 26, 2017)

A lot of these plants I received from various Dart Frog hobbyists on dendroboard or in vivarium plant groups on Facebook.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 28, 2017)

That is a work of art!


----------



## MollyWhitebear (Apr 5, 2021)

That is gorgeous! What kind of lighting fixture do you have on the top of it please? Your setup kind of reminds me of those MossLight terrariums out of Japan I've been seeing on Instagram lately. I love how your creation looks just so natural and inviting. Do you have a pump in there for the water at the bottom to keep it running somehow?


----------

